# Funny body language story



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

So I'm walking Liesl yesterday in our neighborhood. We see a woman and her dog, a beautiful ~3 y.o. black lab female, approaching us. I have seen her on walks before, and she is friendly, and we stop to chat.

Liesl approaches her dog to sniff noses, but the Lab is having no part of it. She warns Liesl off with a snarl, and Liesl takes the hint and returns to me none the worse for it. The woman fusses mildly at her dog, but we both realize that two females may just sometimes not get along, and we don't think anymore about it, but just continue our conversation.

The lab then proceeds to turn around and sit with her back to us. I'm having a conversation with this woman, and Liesl is at my side waiting for the walk to resume, but the lab has definitely positioned herself to clearly indicate she is NOT interested in me, our insipid conversation, or that goofy GSD. We both had to start laughing when we realized what signal was being sent.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:spittingcoffee: 

She should have just hung a sign on her back "DENIED" :rofl:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, that lab has some personality. How funny, I'll have to be more keen in dog body language in the future, they definitely have something to say.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

billsharp said:


> The lab then proceeds to turn around and sit with her back to us.


Ow!!! You made my sides hurt from laughter!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> Wow, that lab has some personality. How funny, I'll have to be more keen in dog body language in the future, they definitely have something to say.


that was my thought too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The same things happened in my puppy class with a Weimaraner puppy. Towards the end of the class he quit and sat with his back facing the class; his brain was full and we all laughed. You have to respect it so we gave him his bed so he could just observe.
My female dog does it to me too when I deny her "requests". It is so funny.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wouldn't it be awesome if alot more dogs were like this lab?! No fighting and growling, just turn your back...all is good & point taken!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sort of how Smokey treats me on a regular basis. He has some personality despite the fact that I love him so! <3


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, what a bitch.
Sorry, couldn't resist


----------

